# royal purple ?soda bottle



## rob (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi bottle people
 Wanted to say thanks for your last info on my "the ball jar " hopefully I can afford a book of my own soon. If any one wouldnt mind I have an interesting ? soda bottle . It has royal purple embossed on the side and 605 on the side just above the base. not a very manly bottle.lol....only 5 1/4 inches tall and has a mother of pearl look to the clear finish.
  thanks again........Rob


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 8, 2004)

i believe royal purple was a grape juice product bottled in the late teens thru  the 1920's and maybe later than that. i think the mother of pearl appearence is just sick glass. glass that comes in contact with soil water or other chemicals will take on that appearance over a long period of time.


----------



## rob (Dec 8, 2004)

THANKS JEFF


----------



## rob (Dec 8, 2004)

OOOOOOOPPPS
 Sorry jeff wasnt done yet....hit wrong key multipile times.I also wondered how common this bottle is ..Ive been around 41 years and havnt seen one.any value ??????????
 where in ILL. you from jeff , I used to live in Havanna ILL. 40 miles west of springfield on the ILL. river
 Rob


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 9, 2004)

i live 20 mi so. of springfield. i have never dug one ,but i do not think it is real rare. i think they go for $5-10 .i saw a few on ebay a while back. were do you live now?


----------



## rob (Dec 9, 2004)

hey jeff
 Well right now im in North Dakota but I also have a place in south east missouri
 thanks       Rob


----------

